# Apartment in Maadi Digla needed



## Sheraton (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am moving to Cairo in August I have been offered a job at MES (Modern English
School). Does anyone know of any 2-bed apartments that are close to local amenities that are due to come available in August?

I would be extremely grateful for any suggestions of apartments or information you could provide.

Thanks

Sheraton


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

There are so many empty apartments now, practically every building has one.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Sheraton said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am moving to Cairo in August I have been offered a job at MES (Modern English
> School). Does anyone know of any 2-bed apartments that are close to local amenities that are due to come available in August?
> ...


MES will schedule an apartment-hunting tour of Maadi--they do this every year. You will have a variety of apartments from which to choose. (Make sure it has a working landline telephone even if you think you won't use it.....)


----------

